# Carga de condensadores electroliticos



## BUSHELL (May 14, 2008)

Se usan mucho. Lo sé. Dicen que tienen varias funciones. Pero hay una especifica que me intriga: cuando se comportan como pequeños depositos de voltaje (como pequeñas baterias). Supongan un circuito de 12v donde se comportan así, cargándose lentamente, pues tienen una resistencia que limita esa carga. Supongan uno de 2.2 uF, pero a diferentes voltajes: A 16 y luego de 50voltios. ¿Si se usa el de 50 voltios tardará más en cargarse, pues tiene que llegar a 50 voltios a pesar de que solo hayan 12v en el circuito?

¿Hasta cuánto se carga un condensador si dice que su voltaje es de 50 voltios?
¿Tiene que ver eso de las 2/3 partes?
¿Cuándo se ha cargado completamente, explota? o simplemente se comporta como un suiche abierto?
¿Hay vida en la Vía Láctea?
¿Por qué todos los perros del barrio se orinan en mi pequeña moto y no en la flamante Honda del vecino?

Es que tengo que entender esto para poder hacer andar un circuito que tengo pendiente hace dias. Aparte es el tema de los perros. 

Gracias..


----------



## mabauti (May 14, 2008)

¿Hasta cuánto se carga un condensador si dice que su voltaje es de 50 voltios?
se carga maximo hasta el valor de la fuente de voltaje


¿Tiene que ver eso de las 2/3 partes?
lolwut?
supongo que lo estas usando con un 555; en este caso el 555 tiene tres resistencias que dividen en tercios el voltaje de entrada


¿Cuándo se ha cargado completamente, explota? o simplemente se comporta como un suiche abierto?
si te excedes del voltaje  maximo permitido por el capacitor, es posible que se queme ; explota si el voltaje es excesivo o si lo colocas al reves (en caso de ser polarizado)

¿Hay vida en la Vía Láctea?
Fogonazo aqui te hablan!


¿Por qué todos los perros del barrio se orinan en mi pequeña moto y no en la flamante Honda del vecino?
dinero, siempre dinero


mas información:  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_eléctrico


----------



## electroaficionado (May 14, 2008)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> ¿Hasta cuánto se carga un condensador si dice que su voltaje es de 50 voltios?
> ¿Tiene que ver eso de las 2/3 partes?
> ¿Cuándo se ha cargado completamente, explota? o simplemente se comporta como un suiche abierto?
> ¿Hay vida en la Vía Láctea?
> ¿Por qué todos los perros del barrio se orinan en mi pequeña moto y no en la flamante Honda del vecino?



Recuerda que el valor en V del condensador es su voltaje máximo de trabajo. El condensador no crea energía, la acumula, asi que si tu le pones 12V, despues tienes 12V de nuevo.
El numero ese es para que no pongas un capacitor que tiene un diléctrico que aguanta solo 16V en un circuito que lo somete a 50, porque lo quemarás y explotara (tal vez vistosa y/o ruidosamente).

2/3 partes?

Sie sta cargado completamente solamente no se carga más y ya. Se comporta como corresponda a la situacion en que esta colocado.

Si, al menos en la tierra y en la MIR.

Quizas tu moto es nacional y son perros extranjeros.

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (May 14, 2008)

un condensador se considera cargado a los 5 taut (creo que se dice así) un taut es el 66% (creo) de la tensión total. El siguiente el 66 % de lo que queda y asi hasta el 5. La gráfica te sale logarítmica. 
Ahora buscas eso por ahí y te va orientanto algo más


----------



## JV (May 14, 2008)

Es tau, a secas.


----------



## eb7ctx (May 15, 2008)

Buenas, lo de la moto yo me lo sé,  las otras cosas son cuestiones metafísicas...jeje





Pd. por cierto lo del condensador un tal Faraday tiene mucho que contarte.


----------



## jim_17 (May 15, 2008)

es depende, en mi libro de elctronica pone que en 3 tau se considera cargado


----------



## El nombre (May 17, 2008)

Parece muy poco.
Eso es como la nómina de cada uno. Si con lo que cobras te apañas te vale. 
Si aplicas la formulita verás que le queda bastante de carga con 3. Con cinco el crecimiento en cada tau es despreciable (casi).

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2008)

Es una cuestion de gustos y de la aplicacion

Tau = RC	

Tau -  % Carga del capacitor
1     -  63.2%
2     -  86.5%
3     -  95.0%
4     -  98.2%
5     -  99.3%
6     -  99.8%
7     -  99.9%

Elijan cuando lo consideran cargado.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 16, 2008)

hola justo necesitaba saber cuanto tarda en cargarse un capacitor, el tema es q en todos lados vi el diagrama de la fuente o pila , la resistencia en serie y eñ capacitor en serie.

el tema es q yo quiero saber como utilizar las formulas si yo el capacitor lo voy a conectar directamente a la fuente sin utilizar resistencia alguna.

alguien sabe en ese caso como devo aplicar la formula para saber cuanto tarda en cargarse?

un saludo stuart


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 16, 2008)

Busca información en Google que hay millones de paginas sobre esto. 
Veo que no tenes mucha idea pero bue...

-¿Si se usa el de 50 voltios tardará más en cargarse, pues tiene que llegar a 50 voltios a pesar de que solo hayan 12v en el circuito?
No, el capacitor se va a cargar a la tension de la fuente, y va a demorar un tiempo establecido por la resistencia.

-¿Hasta cuánto se carga un condensador si dice que su voltaje es de 50 voltios?
Hasta lo que le pongas vos, esos 50 Volts son los maximos que puede soportar sin que se perfore el dielectrico.

-¿Tiene que ver eso de las 2/3 partes?
En un capacitor no... cuando lo usas en algun circuito con el ic555 ese es otro tema.

-¿Cuándo se ha cargado completamente, explota? o simplemente se comporta como un suiche abierto?
No te explota a no ser que lo pases mucho de tension  o lo conectes al reves.

-¿Hay vida en la Vía Láctea?
Asi como estamos nosotros estoy casi seguro que hay alguien mas... y el gobierno sabe bastante pero no nos dice.Es por el tema de las conspiraciones y eso viste?

-¿Por qué todos los perros del barrio se orinan en mi pequeña moto y no en la flamante Honda 
del vecino?
Si es marròn y verde te recomendaria que la pintes de otro color, es probable que los perros y demas seres vivos la confundan con un arbol.Quiza la honda de tu vecino ya traiga en el equipamiento de serie un "repelente ultrasonico de mosquitos, perros y gatos", pero vos te podes armar uno. Creo que esta en el foro. 
Saludos.


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 26, 2009)

como  se puede cargar un condensador al máximo de su voltaje sin tener el voltaje que requiere por ejemplo yo tengo un condensador de 110v 680 uf  pero yo tengo 12v  en el condensador se carga ese voltaje como cargarlo mas? ¿ podría ser con algún diodo o algo así?


----------



## FBustos (Jun 26, 2009)

con un multiplicador de voltaje puede ser...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 26, 2009)

Con una fuente de mayor voltaje  o un convertidor flyback. Pero ya es muy complicado.


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 27, 2009)

entre las cosas que tengo encontre una peueña placa que tiene un circuito oscilante y un bobina y un diodo fr  que genera como 300v 0,001a y ademas funciona con una pila y con eso pude cargar el condensador de 110v   gracias igual por responder  









saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 27, 2009)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Se usan mucho. Lo sé. Dicen que tienen varias funciones. Pero hay una especifica que me intriga: cuando se comportan como pequeños depositos de voltaje (como pequeñas baterias). Supongan un circuito de 12v donde se comportan así, cargándose lentamente, pues tienen una resistencia que limita esa carga. Supongan uno de 2.2 uF, pero a diferentes voltajes: A 16 y luego de 50voltios. ¿Si se usa el de 50 voltios tardará más en cargarse, pues tiene que llegar a 50 voltios a pesar de que solo hayan 12v en el circuito?
> 
> ¿Hasta cuánto se carga un condensador si dice que su voltaje es de 50 voltios?
> ¿Tiene que ver eso de las 2/3 partes?
> ...




El condensador. si es de 25V, 50V, o de el voltaje que sea, se va a cargar con la tension que hay en la fuente, si la fuente entrega 12V , y el condensador es de 50V, el condensador va a quedar en 12V pues el condensador acumula no crea tension.

Saludos


----------

